# why is this here?



## Nummi (Jan 20, 2002)

iPaq ?  frick that.  Cut off this part of the forum.  It is just taking up space. Making load time longer  No one has posted anything her for over 30 days!  Death to the windoze CE forum.  eheh


----------



## Nummi (Jan 20, 2002)

You are a loser Nummi.  If your mom saw what you were doing she would smack you.  You know that without a Windows CE forum the world would blow up. JEEEZZZZ YOU ARE SO STUPID.


----------



## Nummi (Jan 27, 2002)

windows CE should be changed to Nummi forum.  How about that?


----------



## Nummi (Jan 27, 2002)

that is a wonderful iDEA jerry.  What do you think Nummi?


----------



## Nummi (Jan 27, 2002)

dooooooooooooo your boobs hang low, do they wobble...

can you tie them in a knot, can you tie them in a bow... 

OMG... computer so boring now... need G-Friend now....


----------



## Nummi (Jan 27, 2002)

Why are we here?  Why is do we live here?  What is the point?  Why?Why?Why?Why?Why?Why?Why?


----------



## Nummi (Jan 27, 2002)

happy 180th post Nummi.  How *NOT*  cool!!!


----------



## Nummi (Jan 27, 2002)

Lets give it up for M$ Word and Powerpoint. whhhhooooooooohhhooooooooo.!!!!

Are those not the best apps in the world?  JK!  I had to drop my Multimedia pres. class cause we were going to use powerpoint all year. F THAT!. 
hehehehe NARF !


----------



## Nummi (Jan 27, 2002)

Happy 182nd post Nummi.  How COOL is that?


----------



## Nummi (Jan 27, 2002)

Time for bed eh?


----------



## Nummi (Jan 27, 2002)

I have to go Nummi... cya tomarrow night.  The X-Philes is on. ahahahahah

good night kaylee


----------



## Nummi (Jan 29, 2002)

I took a picture with a box today.


----------



## Nummi (Jan 29, 2002)

I am going to a basketball game tonight.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jan 29, 2002)

Sorry to crash your party.

Was I invited?


----------



## Nummi (Jan 30, 2002)

Yes you are invited   Everyone can come


----------



## rinse (Jan 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi _
> *Yes you are invited   Everyone can come  *



I already did.


----------



## Nummi (Jan 30, 2002)

tell your friends.  (if you have any)


----------



## Nummi (Jan 30, 2002)

you are a designer with a Mac... you must be cool!


----------



## Nummi (Jan 31, 2002)

wow wow wicka wow wow...


----------



## Nummi (Feb 1, 2002)

I thought we were friends you _sexy_  thing.


----------



## Nummi (Feb 1, 2002)

yeah,,,, you think yo da pimp... don'tcha


----------



## Nummi (Feb 2, 2002)

you would like to think that wouldnt you?


----------



## Nummi (Feb 2, 2002)

"Gimmie a break man. You know it. I can get anyone I want."


  but not Ashley.  If you durke beats you to her... not cool.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 2, 2002)

It's nice to know that you guys actually know each other in person.


----------



## Nummi (Feb 2, 2002)

Maybe I do have a life.


----------



## Nummi (Feb 4, 2002)

"You never shut up about this damn forum. Why is this?"

 this place kicks ass.  You know you love it.


----------



## Nummi (Feb 4, 2002)

now... if you don't mind... I am going to go call my beautiful, beauteous,  gorgeous, pretty, lovely, graceful, elegant, attractive, delicate, refined, fair, personable, harmonious  girlfriend.


----------



## Nummi (Feb 5, 2002)

have fun this weekend with your parents


----------



## Nummi (Feb 5, 2002)

Like I said... have fun with your parents... while I am out with my G-Friend


----------



## Nummi (Feb 5, 2002)

I am going *bowling*  with Kaylee, Jeff and "Mo". Fun fun silly willy.


----------



## Nummi (Feb 5, 2002)

good one rick... that is a good one.  but, whatever anyone says about her "ass"... I DO NOT GIVE A SHIT! I like her ass... I think it is perfect. that is all that matters


----------



## Nummi (Feb 5, 2002)

"Smacking her ass when YOU least expect it."


   NOT TALKING ABOUT HER ASS???!?!?!?!??!?!


----------



## Nummi (Feb 5, 2002)

oh.. ok. you are just saying that I will grab her ass. I see.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 5, 2002)

Ghetto Ghetto Ghetto Bootayyy


----------



## Nummi (Feb 5, 2002)

Matrix Agent:

  do not listen to that P.O.S.  Her butt is not _that_  big.  it is a little oversized, but I think it is perfect.  So...

UP YOURS NUT STAIN!


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 5, 2002)

You guys are crazy. Do you normally have fist fights when you meet in person?


----------



## Nummi (Feb 6, 2002)

no   we are friends.


----------



## Nummi (Feb 6, 2002)

Go to hell.


----------



## Nummi (Feb 6, 2002)

what?


----------



## Nummi (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by deez_nuts _
> *Why do I bother.  You are just too good for me. *




  whatever you say.


----------



## Nummi (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by deez_nuts _
> *YOU ADMITTED YOU ARE NOT AS GOOD AS I! WEEEE!  HE SHOOTS, HE SCORES! *


I did?  If I did... I take it back.


----------



## Nummi (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by deez_nuts _
> *You cant make up your mind what you like either.  You and Kaylee are perfect for each other.
> 
> *



  I know


----------



## Nummi (Feb 6, 2002)




----------



## Nummi (Feb 6, 2002)

I think I can.


----------



## Nummi (Feb 6, 2002)

I think I can, I think ican... choooo chooooooo


----------



## Nummi (Feb 6, 2002)

I am the train you silly goose. how could I run my own balls over?  what balls are you talking about?  baseballs?  basketballs?


----------



## Nummi (Feb 6, 2002)

oh... my man beans?  the beans I stole from you to make coffee with?


----------



## Nummi (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by deez_nuts _
> *Question:  How did you gring them?  With your teeth? *




no... I used a coffee bean blender thingy.  It does a better job.


----------



## googolplex (Feb 11, 2002)

another... ehem windows CE thread


----------

